

Hezbollah uses data mining software to roll up CIA network - plinkplonk
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-cia-spy-20111121,0,868084.story

======
plinkplonk
More at [http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/ap-exclusive-
spies-...](http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/ap-exclusive-spies-outed-
cia-suffers-lebanon-14995830#.TspR_WPTrzs)

This is of professional interest to me and I thought it might be worth sharing
with HN.

The interesting thing here is how widespread the use of data mining/machine
learning etc sw is becoming - most people think that only the CIA, Mossad etc
have access to such systems. Not true. Many non state/semi state actors -
including drug cartels and (as shown here) terrorist outfits are beginning to
use sw as a weapon.

Interesting times ahead.

~~~
samuel1604
why is that of professional interest?

